# Diesel truck



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so pissed. I was on the phone with a customer. I put 17 gallons I gas in my Desiel. Now I'm stuck. Have to pump a hundred dollars of wasted fuel and buy more Desiel. Late to a sewer dig. I have to buy 8 gas cans to pump to so they'll sit around. I'm so pissed. It's cold and muddy knew I should of stayed home.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Good thing you didnt start The truck.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow.....,.that sucks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

alberteh said:


> Good thing you didnt start The truck.


Yep. Sometimes you just gotta look for the silver lining.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumberman911 said:


> I'm so pissed. I was on the phone with a customer. I put 17 gallons I gas in my Desiel. Now I'm stuck. Have to pump a hundred dollars of wasted fuel and buy more Desiel. Late to a sewer dig. I have to buy 8 gas cans to pump to so they'll sit around. I'm so pissed. It's cold and muddy knew I should of stayed home.


Make a few ... might be time well spent!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't feel bad. I almost put diesel in my Escalade the other day. I figured it out when the nozzle wouldn't fit in.....:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Put some diesel in my gas welder couple years ago...

Run for a minute, smoked like a locomotive. Realized what I did. Drained it out and hasnt missed a beat....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We were on a cross country ride which left Victory New York and ended at Jack London Square in Oakland California. The plan was to stay on the old Victory Highway as much as possible. During a gas stop a rider from Michigan accidentally put diesel in his bike. I usually ride sweep and as we started up a big grade I started smelling diesel. I was starting to thinking we were going to run into the back of a semi any minute. Then I noticed the guy started blowing white smoke and losing power. I let him crest the hill then pulled him over. I expressed my opinion with him and he said I was crazy. I pulled his gas cap and the mystery was solved. The smell of diesel was unmistakable. We did a slow roll down the other side of the grade and loaded the bike on a trailer. That night at the hotel he drained his tank and filled it with gas and never had another problem.

Mark


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Diesel in a gas engine, with residual gas in tank, not so bad.

Gas in a diesel, real bad.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks. I had to pull a tractor kx71. Not 10 minutes after I did it. I was scared. But it did ok. I messed up my fill tube. Can't run 1/2 gallon at a time down the tube. Gotta check it out now. 

I guess sometimes we just need to slow down.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Thanks. I had to pull a tractor kx71. Not 10 minutes after I did it. I was scared. But it did ok. I messed up my fill tube. Can't run 1/2 gallon at a time down the tube. Gotta check it out now.
> 
> I guess sometimes we just need to slow down.


Glad it worked out. That could have been costly.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Almost put diesel in my bike the other day and I wasn't on the phone.

Back in the day, diesel pumps were separate and around back near the porta-potty.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Diesel in a gas engine, with residual gas in tank, not so bad.
> 
> Gas in a diesel, real bad.


A couple of gallons of gas you can get away with, mix it with cooking oil or kerosene. It'll run.


----------



## bighutch (Feb 14, 2012)

try this for size, you tell your customer, i have my hands full. i will call you right back. oh yea ? pay attention what you are doing


----------

